# Pearl's first shows are today and tomorrow



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My heart is racing and I have butterflies in my tummy. Ms. Pearl got dropped off at her handler's home last evening, and her first shows are today and tomorrow. I am so excited. While I do not expect much from a seven month old, they do surprise us from time to time. Wish her luck! She goes in around 1:30 today and about 2:00 tomorrow.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good Luck Pearl


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Where is she being shown? Fingers crossed for pretty Pearl. Hopefully, she has a great time in the ring... a little hardware would be a bonus 

pr


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is called the Elora Gorge show and it is at Bingeman Park in Kitchener, Ontario. Her handler is Allison Cowie.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Good luck, Pearl!! And remember to have fun!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Have fun, Pearl ! Your lovely natural gait and beautiful looks and temperament will take you all the way very soon.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

go, pearl!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

By this time Ms.Pearl must have just finished her first show!! Cannot WAIT to hear how it went! Crossing my fingers for photos  Best of luck gorgeous girl!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hope you knocked em dead Pearl!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

GO GET EM' PEARL.............The world is your oyster and you are the ONE & ONLY PEARL in your Mom's world!!! So we wish the powers that be. will hopefully see..................


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

This thread needs UPDATED! Cherie Perks <3 

and photos to go with it!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes please update, I have been checking and checking, so exciting!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I did post a new thread, but will post here. Our pretty baby went into the ring like a pro and got Winners Bitch and Best Puppy and her first two points!!! I am so proud and she was amazing!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Silly me! I knew that! I thought there was one more day of the show. her win picture is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

yes there was. The judge pretty much told Pearl's handler that he was not going to put her up because of her colour. but she looked gorgeous, gained some experience and had a wonderful time.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations on her wins! She is beautiful and I love her color! :love2:


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> yes there was. The judge pretty much told Pearl's handler that he was not going to put her up because of her colour. but she looked gorgeous, gained some experience and had a wonderful time.


I'm going to show my ignorance here....

What does he mean? That his preference is not for her color so he would not advance her? I obviously know NOTHING about showing - so is this common/appropriate? For some reason I thought the evaluation would be against the 'perfect poodle' form. That coat color (other than Parti) would be a lesser factor. 

She looks quite lovely and showy to me.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What LCS said.... Clearly I'm no expert yet she looks so very correct to me. AND CUTE!!!!! And Poodle personality galore!!!!!
What a shame on the judge. At least Pearl got some ring practice time, not a bad thing . I just hate seeing her denied on color/colour alone.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations again and what a lovely win picture. Pearl looks very proud of her puppy perfection .


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes...there are still judges who are very biased against colour. With some of them it is sheer ignorance. Others it is because in their experience, most of the coloured dogs that have been presented to them in the past have been inferior conformationally.There are a few breeders in North America working hard to change their perception of the quality in our colour realm (red/apricot) by breeding and presenting them with dogs of very high quality. We will eventually break down those walls. I was told that the judge who awarded Pearl the wins on Sunday is knowledgeable, and would reward the best dog-period, and that colour would hold no weight in her opinion, and that is exactly what happened.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Pearl's color is quite outstanding with all of the lightness in the coat would she still be considered a red?


----------

